# God and Cosmos: A Christian View of Time, Space, and the Universe



## ChristianTrader (Jan 15, 2005)

This book by John Byl is what I believe the best book on Cosmology written by an an orthodox Christian. The best parts were the critique of the cosmological (He focuses on Craig Kalam Cosmological Argument) and teological arguments.

He also takes an instrumentalist view of cosmological speculations. (this means that he views the different theories as basically, not able to get at the truth. We just use which ever one that allows us to "accomplish our goals". If we find something better in the future, then cool.

I highly recommend it.

CT

Edit: It can be purchased here: http://www.banneroftruth.org/pages/item_detail.php?4837

[Edited on 15-1-2005 by ChristianTrader]


----------



## JohnV (Jan 15, 2005)

Hermonta:

Can you tell us more about this "instrumentalist view"? You say two things about it, namely:
#1


> this means that he views the different theories as basically, not able to get at the truth.


And #2


> We just use which ever one that allows us to "accomplish our goals".


The first I would agree with, but the second would need quite a number of qualifications, I would think. 

In particular, my trepidation with the latter one is that such differing views have already accomplished their goal just by being expounded, or offered as legitimate alternatives to the six- regular day view, which is the plainest reading of Scripture. Other approaches both lack solid scientific backing as well as have the great hinderance of not being derived from Scripture. In other words, they have neither General Revelation nor Special Revelation on their side with any certain authority, even in part. They suffer greatly from the need for countless qualifications. 

At any rate, thank you for the recommendation. I'll keep my eye open for it.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Hermonta:
> 
> Can you tell us more about this "instrumentalist view"? You say two things about it, namely:
> ...



The author is an orthodox Calvinist and holds to the six-day view. To clarify some, he is an instrumentalist as far as scientific theories go. If God has spoken, then on that issue, we can have certainty that such is the way it is. Most secular instrumentalists might see it a bit differently 

The best part of thinking that one's theories do not necessarily correspond to reality, is that they can never be used to later on attack a biblical account of something.



> Other approaches both lack solid scientific backing as well as have the great hinderance of not being derived from Scripture. In other words, they have neither General Revelation nor Special Revelation on their side with any certain authority, even in part. They suffer greatly from the need for countless qualifications.
> 
> At any rate, thank you for the recommendation. I'll keep my eye open for it.



Your concerns were valid, but I think you will really enjoy this work.

CT


----------

